# gunrunnerjohn>Need your help again



## llskis (Apr 11, 2013)

gunrunnerjohn: Looking for a good outlet for Lionel/Flyer Traction Tire Bands. I'm looking for
#640-8047-206 (.875-ID X .038-TH X .124 WD). Called Lionel Parts and they claim that
number is discontinued.:smilie_daumenneg: We all know that these small "rubber bands" have hundreds of uses.
Surely someone makes these and the size needed does not have to be exact or made specific for trains. Any ideas where to get these bands??:dunno: Anybody with some ideas please comment. Thanks in Advance
Larry


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Try MTH DE-0000022 traction tires.

22mm x 3.1mm

That equates to 0.866" x .122", and MTH tires should be thin enough.


----------

